# ssh_chroot?



## xwsnet (9. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab mal wieder eine Frage. Wobei ich denke, dass die sehr schnell beantwortet werden kann.

Wenn ich bei 

$go_info["server"]["ssh_chroot"] = 0; 

eine 1 eingebe, dann werden die User, die ISPConfig anlegt doch gechrootet oder? Und zwar nur die... Und nicht auch die bisherigen ssh-User oder?

mfg und noch n schönes Wochenende


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

> eine 1 eingebe, dann werden die User, die ISPConfig anlegt doch gechrootet oder?


Ja.Das gilt aber auch nur für neu angelegte oder aktualisierte Nutzerkonten. Außerdem musst Du vorher wahrscheinlich Deinen SSHD patchen, damit er chrooting beherrscht.



> Und zwar nur die... Und nicht auch die bisherigen ssh-User oder?


Ja, das gilt grundsätzlich nur für ISPConfig User.


----------



## xwsnet (11. Feb. 2008)

Hey Till,
danke für die ANtwort, jedoch kam bei mir noch eine Frage auf, die ich auch na dem ich danach gesucht habe mir nicht wirklich beantworten konnte.

Kannst du mir einmal sagen, wie ich den SSHd Patchen muss, damit die Chroot-Umgebung mit ISPConfig funktioniert?


----------



## planet_fox (11. Feb. 2008)

Schau mal hier bin mir aber, nicht sicher ob das in verbindung mit ISPconfig auch geht.

http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2008)

Das ist das richtige Howto für ISPConfig. Du brauchst aber nur die Schritte 1 + 2, den Rest macht dann ISPConfig beim Anlegen der User selbst.


----------



## xwsnet (12. Feb. 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich habe das Howto welches planet_fox gestern gepostet hat zwar schon vorher gelesen und befolgt, aber leider hat es (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nicht geklappt. Die angelegten User konnten immer alles lesen. 

Naja, heute habe ich es nocheinmal versucht und auch nur die ersten beiden schritte befolgt. Und siehe da! Es hat geklappt. Danke!


----------

